# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Бхакти-шастри

## Radha rani

Раньше был 3-х месячный курс Бхакти-шастри в Сочи, а сейчас нет  :sed: 
Планируется ли опять проводить этот курс снова? Уж очень хотелось бы. Заочно не люблю учиться :cray: ..

----------


## Вишишта даса

Сейчас есть курсы в Майапуре для русскоязычных преданных. Объявление здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5574

----------


## Ништхарани д.д.

Бхакти-Шастри во Вриндаване:
Открыта регистрация студентов на уникальные курсы во Вриндаване: 
Бхакти-Шастри, Бхакти-Вайбхава, Бхакта-Программ. 

Курсы проводятся под эгидой Отдела Образования Центра обществ сознания Кришны в России.
После окончания курсов студенты получат авторитетный диплом.

Добро пожаловать в священный Вриндаван, 
где все пропитано Любовью, Бхакти и Сознанием Кришны!

Спешите подать Заявку-Анкету, количество мест ограничено. 

vedaom@gmail.com

Тел./ WhatsApp:

+91-9897980723

Skype: yarosvet108

Сайт:
http://www.vrindavan-academy.com/

Страница в VK:?
https://vk.com/public147402060
?
Страница на Фейсбук:
?https://www.facebook.com/vrindavanakademy/

----------

